# Battle vs Chess.



## ubuntu1967 (25. Januar 2014)

1.Habt ihr Battle vs Chess (neueste Version),funktioniert in Windows7 ohne Grafik Ruckler?
2. Gibt es einen Kalendar in Battle vs Chess der nach Spielstärke sortiert?; Gedankenspiel >> Montags ELO 1600 Dienstags ELO 900   >>> ELO=Spielstärkemesszahl im int. Schach (Rangstufe!?)


----------



## ubuntu1967 (17. Januar 2015)

Dieses Thema hätte ich gerne Heute noch beantwortet.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (21. Januar 2015)

*AW: ich warte auf Antwort*

Wird's bald, ich will hier Antwort haben.


----------



## FortuneHunter (21. Januar 2015)

Du bist ja die Höfflichkeit in Person 

Aber um dich nicht im Regen stehen zu lassen:

1. Läuft bei mir flüssig ohne Ruckler ... Hilft dir jetzt sicher weiter, wo du ja weißt was für einen Rechner ich habe  und mit welchen Einstellungen ich das Programm fahre. 

2. Nö gibts nicht, das hier ist alles was man zu dem Thema findet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (22. Januar 2015)

Danke FortuneHunter, das du mir geantwortet hast, auch für dein Bildschirmfoto, ist ja nicht viel zu sehen. Aber einer Kaufentscheidung oder Abrückung erleichtert das schon!?


----------



## keinnick (22. Januar 2015)

Guck Dir vielleicht die Demo an: Battle vs. Chess - Demo - Download - CHIP 

Eventuell erleichtert das die Kaufentscheidung.


----------



## ubuntu1967 (23. Januar 2015)

Ich hatte mir die Battle vs Chess Demo in Ubuntu 14.04.1 (64 Bit) in wine , angeschaut und gespielt, die Grafik warnicht zu emfehlen , dann kauf ich es auch nicht.


----------

